# Guess what this is?



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Sasquatch said:


> Themed resturaunt or an expensive trinket store?


Lynden, WA was founded by Dutch settlers. Front street is all Dutch themed architecture. It's just a Lynden thing.


----------

